# Canada Goose survey wrapped up



## chasdjca (Jul 28, 2010)

Check out reports from the Canada Goose survey that just wrapped up in Ungava Peninsula. Goose numbers looking a lot like 2012, which was a pretty good year. Lots of water (and ice) there too.

http://flyways.us/status-of-waterfowl/pilot-reports/ungava-peninsula


----------

